# ESPO BOARD  (Southern Beagles)



## Tater Bug (Jul 24, 2010)

What happened to the board? It directs me to Go Daddy.com and it says the site has expired. Just wondering if anybody knows whats going on? Thanks Tatum


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 24, 2010)

The board is back up now. The board contract had expired but was fixed as of yesterday. Godaddy just had to update which they did sometime early this morning.
Try this link.
If that doesn't work, you may need to clean out your cookies on your computer as it may be remembering the last time you tried to log on. PM me if you still have problems and I will send you a back door.
http://espomagazine.com/board/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## Bluetick (Jul 25, 2010)

*espo board*

I still cant get on dont know if im doing somthing wrong


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent you a PM Bluetick. Tater Bug, did it work for you?


----------



## Tater Bug (Jul 25, 2010)

It's working for me. I knew you would know the answer. Thanks   Tatum


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 25, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

See, I been Telling Everone, that My Valentine, was Special !!

Way too Go, Cool Kat !

You should see her Skin A Rabbit !

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 25, 2010)

Katrina, Got a hot-hen  brood, I'm new to this Chicken thing,"Do i count the first egg as the date of hatchin???" and how many day to hatchin???????????


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 26, 2010)

21 days from the time the hen starts sitting (not laying but sitting). Now since this is the small game section I will give you a little short cut. If you can get one of them blueberry beagles to sit on the eggs instead of the hen, it only takes 10 days and you will get those ticked up chickens you were wanting.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Jul 26, 2010)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> See, I been Telling Everone, that My Valentine, was Special !!
> 
> Way too Go, Cool Kat !
> 
> ...


Aww Daddy Rabbit! Don't know about special....unless you mean little yellow bus special, Lol. You are still my favorite hunting buddy. Can't wait till Jan.


----------



## mlandrum (Jul 26, 2010)

Southern Belle, how do you know when she stops laying and start setting, she sitting every day now on one egg??????????  PS: she hurts my soft hands when i check her too "OUCH-she did it again today--Now two eggs!!!"


----------

